# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Where to buy fish tank

## octopus

I have given up hope looking for a 3ft tank in the buy/sell forum. Running out of time. 
Any suggestion where to buy a new front edge curve tank at a reasonable price?. How much does a brand new bare tank cost?

----------


## hayabusa

Hi there, you could try out seaview. They carry a wide range of aquariums over there  :Smile:

----------


## spikey

> Hi there, you could try out seaview. They carry a wide range of aquariums over there


yup suggest seaview too - nice range of tanks that are arranged properly for viewing.

----------


## octopus

Checked out already did not see any 3ft. The biggest they have 2ft.

----------


## yeo99

Try yishun 618, reasonable price.

----------


## shearerkk

There is 3ft one at seaview..... jus that it is sometime hidden in one corner.... saw it jus 2 days ago... but price wise... you may not like it. $150

where else the 2ft one is only $38 (we are talking abt front curve tank)

----------


## eugene_syh

sry to hijack this thread but when you people get your 3 feet and above tanks. where do you get your stands?? i don't really fancy those metal stands. where to get nice stands that comes together with big tanks?

----------


## jeffteo

You can check with the LFS selling them, they should have some contractors help them make the cabinet for the tank. I saw some at freshnmarine.com.sg and tank maker like CR Aquarium makes cabinet also.

----------


## Kenng

Hi,

You can try calling aquaticstyle and see if they have or you can try tropical fishfarm at pasir ris farmway. 
See quite a lot of tanks there.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...y-aquaticstyle....

----------


## yeo99

Where to make customised tanks?

----------


## Cutedragon

Sea view also can customize tanks but if u wan can look at straits times ads also have alot bro

----------


## silentmorning

if you looking for customise, you can look for: 

Tank_maker Gerald
hp: 9446 5883

My fren have a customised tank from him...looks nice n trendy. 
hope that helps

----------


## virus666

custom at N30

----------


## yeo99

I check with Seaview, they say no...

----------


## yeo99

> custom at N30


Due to limited budget, is there an more cheap tank maker around, I am looking for people to customize a sump tank and piping. Please advise. Thanks

----------


## Peanut8787

The nissan brank tank is cheap. I bought a new 3ft for around $100.

----------


## Aquanoob

I think you mean Nisso brand, where did you get it from? Thinking of upgrade my 2 ft tank also.

----------


## Peanut8787

> I think you mean Nisso brand, where did you get it from? Thinking of upgrade my 2 ft tank also.


Bro I got it from a LFS in Yishun 716. They have no more but can be order. Front is curved type. Very nice and cheap

----------


## octopus

> Bro I got it from a LFS in Yishun 716. They have no more but can be order. Front is curved type. Very nice and cheap


Great! will drop by this weekend. Thanks for the tip off bro.

----------


## Peanut8787

No problem bro. Tell them Ah Tan aka the shrimp keeper recommend then will have better discount. Find the lady boss and tell them you're my friend. 

Glad can be of help
Cheers

----------


## SeahSengYong

1ft = 30cm.
You can look for seaview.
Tank quite cheap.

----------


## octopus

> No problem bro. Tell them Ah Tan aka the shrimp keeper recommend then will have better discount. Find the lady boss and tell them you're my friend. 
> 
> Glad can be of help
> Cheers


Thanks Tan aka Shrimpkeeper . Thats a bonus my friend!

----------


## Peanut8787

> Thanks Tan aka Shrimpkeeper . Thats a bonus my friend!


No problem bro. Have you called up them?

----------


## Peanut8787

> seaview is an aquarium shop ? may i noe where is it ?
> 
> and also i keep hearing LFS, wat is tt ?


Seaview is located at jalan kayu 2 seletar west farmway 2, tel: 6484 1365

LFS meant Local fish shop and seaview is a big aquarium warehouse :Laughing:

----------


## octopus

> No problem bro. Have you called up them?


Hi Tan, paid them a visit but came back with disappointment. First they dont have stock and secondly their cheapest 3ft tank is $200++. Mention your name also cannot jalan. Told them abt your purchase at $100 to which the uncle replied it must been many years ago. ???

----------


## Peanut8787

> Hi Tan, paid them a visit but came back with disappointment. First they dont have stock and secondly their cheapest 3ft tank is $200++. Mention your name also cannot jalan. Told them abt your purchase at $100 to which the uncle replied it must been many years ago. ???


I will pay them a visit tomorrow to question. 
Maybe I will buy for you then. Will contact you after getting contact with them

----------


## Stormz

I have a Jewel 4ft tank. (H-21 inch, B-16 inch) 
Comes with black rocky background (3 ft plus length) See pics to understand.
3 ft cabinet all letting go at $138, you keen? Leave your number behind I will contact you.

----------


## octopus

> I will pay them a visit tomorrow to question. 
> Maybe I will buy for you then. Will contact you after getting contact with them


Appreciate your help. Thanks. You can contact me at 98780108.

----------


## octopus

> I have a Jewel 4ft tank. (H-21 inch, B-16 inch) 
> Comes with black rocky background (3 ft plus length) See pics to understand.
> 3 ft cabinet all letting go at $138, you keen? Leave your number behind I will contact you.


Only interested in brand new tank.

----------


## jjoesg

can anyone tell me where is "SEAVIEW"? I am totally had no idea where is it?

----------


## jjoesg

hello bro.stormz,
i love to see ur tank. any pictures? can emel to me at : [email protected]
where is ur place?

----------


## hayabusa

hi there, *SEA VIEW AQUARIUM (S) PTE LTD (Seaview) 2 Seletar West Farmway 2, Singapore 798098*. google is your friend.  :Smile:  


> can anyone tell me where is "SEAVIEW"? I am totally had no idea where is it?

----------


## jjoesg

Hi Bro..Stormz,

This is my no. 93952330 - Joe

----------


## shearerkk

Hi Bro Joe,

I see that another bro had given U the address..... do you drive?... if not I can offer U a ride there.... but must be during office hours! Ha ha...  :Smile: 




> can anyone tell me where is "SEAVIEW"? I am totally had no idea where is it?

----------


## gentle

i am also looking for 3ft tank with stand - any of the aquariums at pasir ris fish farm road sell them at reasonable price?

----------


## gentle

seaview having discount on tanks and stand (2-4ft)

bought a 3ft tank (6mm thickness) with stand at about $110 after discount

----------


## S750WP

Does seaview provide free shipping for the tank?

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Does seaview provide free shipping for the tank?


No, it's paid transport. Though I am not sure if the transport cost differs for each tank size

----------

